# Does your significant other go to stores with you?



## PamfromTx (Oct 31, 2021)

I had the fastest trip to a store in record.  I asked my husband if he'd go with me to Burlington.  Boy, did I make a mistake in asking him.  I have never been pushed and hurried to shop in less than 30 minutes!!!  

I started having a strange stomach pain (probably the beginnings of an ulcer) and my neck got stiff!   Then he makes me try on these coats/jackets.  They were HUGE and one was a size small.  I couldn't get my arms in the size small.

He was grabbing things without even looking at them, i.e. toys for the kids.  

I will NEVER ask him to go with me to a store ~ again!  I learned my lesson.  

I came home to dig out my cervical collar and my neck feels much better.  I am glad I saved it all of these years.  

I wanted to see the Halloween yard decorations but only saw a blur.  Yes, he is a fast driver.  Saw many children Trick or Treating in the $1,000,000+ home neighborhoods (gates were open).  

That's not me, but that is like the collar I am presently wearing.


----------



## jujube (Oct 31, 2021)

The Spousal Equivalent is an "in-the-store-get-what-you-came-for-and-get-out" type.  No leisurely wandering around.  We seldom go shopping together.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 31, 2021)

My o/h is fairly patient, but I'm an in/out kind of shopper.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 31, 2021)

Not usually, separate shopping helps keep the peace, LOL.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 31, 2021)

It's not a sad situation; I had forgotten what it was like to shop with him.  He worked many hours when employed and I did all the shopping.  

I am definitely not inviting him again.   lol


----------



## Jules (Oct 31, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> hurried to shop in less than 30 minutes!!!


You’re lucky you get that long.  



jujube said:


> The Spousal Equivalent is an "in-the-store-get-what-you-came-for-and-get-out" type.  No leisurely wandering around.  We seldom go shopping together.


It’s part of the male gene.  My DH has it.  

Because there are some areas I can’t drive, we co-ordinate me being dropped off.  I’ve never had to shop so fast in my life.  He would take me someplace if I asked.  When Covid settles down I may start taking a bus in one direction.  I don’t really mind it.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 31, 2021)

jujube said:


> The Spousal Equivalent is an "in-the-store-get-what-you-came-for-and-get-out" type. No leisurely wandering around. We seldom go shopping together.


We ride in the same car.....that's about it.

A diagram is worth a thousand words;


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 31, 2021)

My husband loves to go shopping. Take as much time as you need, he says, and then he carries everything to the car. He once bought me a set of Le Creuset cookware, and managed to get it to the car in one trip. I didn't know about it at the time. It was a Christmas gift, and I had been banished to another store so it would be a surprise.

He especially loves malls, the bigger, the better.

I do not like going shopping.


----------



## Verisure (Oct 31, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> We ride in the same car.....that's about it.
> 
> A diagram is worth a thousand words;
> 
> View attachment 192305


*I NEVER, NEVER, NEVER go shopping together with my wife.*


----------



## jerry old (Nov 1, 2021)

WE go shopping to buy stuff=a hammer, food, then depart.  

We do not find the shelves of gi-gafs attractive, nor do we want to wander around finding that illusive item.

We do not belong here, we do not live here, we cannot relax until were home bound, we would not have come unless it was necessary.

We do not stop to chat with sales clerks, we do not pay attention to the clowns giving away free samples.

We need a beer and a tv, please leave us in peach.

Yes, we are bears, you know it-why do you torture us?


----------



## Verisure (Nov 1, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> A diagram is worth a thousand words;
> 
> View attachment 192305


*I took the liberty of zooming out on your map .....

 *


----------



## Verisure (Nov 1, 2021)

jerry old said:


> We need a beer and a tv, please leave us in peach.


You must be from Georgia.


----------



## Wren (Nov 1, 2021)

I learnt years ago, men and shops don’t mix, leave him at home in front of the TV with a plate of sandwiches and a few cans of beer, just so long as you have the credit card of course.......


----------



## Verisure (Nov 1, 2021)

Wren said:


> I learnt years ago, men and shops don’t mix, leave him at home in front of the TV with a plate of sandwiches and a few cans of beer, just so long as you have the credit card of course.......


Your husband must be a very lucky man. Where were you when I was looking for a wife?


----------



## timoc (Nov 1, 2021)

Does your significant other go to stores with you?​
*'Significant Other'.*

Well, to me, that's a new way of describing someone, and I'm thinking, "I know, I'll be modern like all the young seniors on here, I'll abbreveate it to 'Siggy O'."  

I went over the road to the lovely lady, who on occasion kindly cooks me tasty dinners, that I happily scoff, and said, "Are you my Siggy O?"

"What are you going on about, you daft sod, are you on 'wacky backy', and look, you've just walked mud all over my kitchen floor, go on, sod off, Siggy O, whatever next?"

I think romance is on it's last legs.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 1, 2021)

I park near the shopping cart corral, shop right to left, list in hand, skip all isles that don't have something that's on the list, get in either a) the shortest check-out line; or b) line with the fastest cashier, and avoid looking at the Red Box as I pass under the Exit sign like a swift, gentle breeze.

Michelle doesn't do any of those things. Also, if that store doesn't have precisely what she's looking for, she'll purchase all the stuff she happened to stumble upon, load that in the car, and go to another one to look for it!


----------



## IrisSenior (Nov 1, 2021)

We go together when it is necessary like for a big purchase, i.e, tv or fridge. If it is something he wants or needs, we go to the store he looks and tries on and gets what he likes or he orders tech stuff online. He doesn't do grocery shopping but lets me know what to pick up but I have a son who works nights stocking shelves and he know where everything is. Most of the time I do all the other shopping (for the house) in store or online.


----------



## Wren (Nov 1, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Your husband must be a very lucky man. Where were you when I was looking for a wife?


Probably out shopping !


----------



## Pappy (Nov 1, 2021)

After being retired for 22 years, we always shop together..everywhere. It’s good because we need to hold each other up..


----------



## Verisure (Nov 1, 2021)

Wren said:


> Probably out shopping !


I should have guessed it!


----------



## Verisure (Nov 1, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I park near the shopping cart corral, shop right to left, list in hand, skip all isles that don't have something that's on the list,* get in either *a) *the shortest check-out line; or* b) *line with the fastest cashier*, and avoid looking at the Red Box as I pass under the Exit sign like a swift, gentle breeze.
> 
> Michelle doesn't do any of those things. Also, if that store doesn't have precisely what she's looking for, she'll purchase all the stuff she happened to stumble upon, load that in the car, and go to another one to look for it!


I'm going to let you in on a personal trick of mine and I don't think there is another person on this planet who's figured it out yet.  You know those long queues that we all try to avoid? Yeah. Well, I take a closer look at them and often the queue is long only because there are 2, 3, and even 4 friends in a clump but only one is actually purchasing anything. And sometimes it's a woman with a pram who's taking 3 or  4 places.  So, once the woman with the pram or the only one in the clump makes his/her purchase the queue shrinks like testicles in ice water!


----------



## timoc (Nov 1, 2021)

*Advert in shop window.*

*Wanted.

Significant Other for shopping expeditions. *


----------



## Jackie23 (Nov 1, 2021)

I used to be a serious shopper....had to drive 60 miles into the city, it was an all day affair...shopped by heart out... when you're a very serious shopper, NO husband can keep up.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 1, 2021)

I expect my wife to be in the stores for some time.  If there is a Lowe's/ Home Depot/etc., nearby, I drop her off and go wander a bit on my own.  If we're at Walmart, I browse the auto/sports sections while she is doing her thing.  "Time" is of little concern.


----------



## Shero (Nov 1, 2021)

We shop mainly online, but sometimes it is necessary to go n person and sometimes my husband comes along and makes a complete nuisance of himself, so I give him some pocket money and send him off to the nearest coffee shop


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 1, 2021)

Verisure said:


> I took the liberty of zooming out on your map .....


Reminds me of a joke;

A couple were Christmas shopping. The shopping center was packed , and as the wife walked through one of the malls she was surprised when she looked around to find that her husband was nowhere to be seen.

She was quite upset because they had a lot to do and she became so worried that she called him on her mobile phone to ask him where he was.

In a quiet voice he said, "Do you remember the jewelers we went into about five years ago where you fell in love with that diamond necklace that we couldn't afford, and I told you that I would get it for you one day?"

The wife choked up and started to cry and said, "Yes, I do remember that shop."

He replied, "Well, I'm in the bar next door."


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 1, 2021)

OMG...after a trip to Burlington, you needed a collar!? Gee Pam, sorry it went that way for you...but as they say, a lesson well learned. I hope your neck will continue to feel better.

I was blessed in that my husband loved to shop. Since he was in his late 20's or early 30's, he owned a retail business that sold a variety of things including clothes, hats, oils, music and costume jewelry. That was way before we met. So I learned early on that shopping was his thing. I hated to go with him on his shopping trips to N.Y.C. though. Parking was horrendous and I always had to move the car. I've driven in many cities but I *hated* driving in Manhattan.  Anyway, we enjoyed our other shopping trips from Costco to Dollar Tree to clothing stores to Home stores. We never rushed.


----------



## Llynn (Nov 1, 2021)

In my younger years, I enjoyed shopping.  Real department stores were still in their glory and customer service was the rule. People actually dressed up to go shopping.  None of that holds today plus the aches and pains of old age take the fun out of strolling through the shops that still exist.  Plus........there is nothing I need or want anymore that would engender recreational browsing.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 1, 2021)

Well, My wonderful husband passed away but he would take me places but sit in the truck to wait for me while I shopped.

This is funny!  one day He waited outside Walgrens, in the truck, while i ran in to grab a few things.   
Cowboy  hat, white Dodge pick-up.  Other men did the same while their wives shopped.
I ran out of the store, jumped in the truck and said, "Honey, They had a sale on the candy you like,
so I bought a bunch of it for  you!  Want one now?  I reached in the bag and opened his candy bar, gave it to him.
A strange voice said, "Yeah, I like candy!"  I looked up and a strange man with a cowboy hat in another
white Dodge pick-up truck was sitting beside me!  I got in the WRONG TRUCK!


----------



## Gaer (Nov 1, 2021)

and more:  If he and I would go in a big department store and get separated, all I had to do to find him was stand silent for a moment and listen for the sound of girls giggling.  I would know just where to find him!  He loved to joke and tease all the salesladies!


----------



## Linda (Nov 1, 2021)

Yes.  He enjoys shopping too.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 1, 2021)

Well, my SO, is now my EX. We did go shopping together-meaning we came in the same car. We'd split up. We agreed to meet at a certain time. If I actually had to be with her as we shopped, I'd just about be getting out of prison., by now.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 1, 2021)

Don M. said:


> I expect my wife to be in the stores for some time.  If there is a Lowe's/ Home Depot/etc., nearby, I drop her off and go wander a bit on my own.  If we're at Walmart, I browse the auto/sports sections while she is doing her thing.  "Time" is of little concern.


Many of us seek refuge in the tool and machine department. Do you remember when they had a couple of chairs in the dress department just for us?


----------



## Verisure (Nov 1, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Reminds me of a joke;
> 
> A couple were Christmas shopping. The shopping center was packed , and as the wife walked through one of the malls she was surprised when she looked around to find that her husband was nowhere to be seen.
> 
> ...


Oh yes! 

O'Shannesy: *"How much time do you have today, Gary me' boy?"*
Gary: *"Oh, at least three hours."*


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 1, 2021)

Verisure said:


> I'm going to let you in on a personal trick of mine and I don't think there is another person on this planet who's figured it out yet.  You know those long queues that we all try to avoid? Yeah. Well, I take a closer look at them and often the queue is long only because there are 2, 3, and even 4 friends in a clump but only one is actually purchasing anything. And sometimes it's a woman with a pram who's taking 3 or  4 places.  So, once the woman with the pram or the only one in the clump makes his/her purchase the queue shrinks like testicles in ice water!


I, too, have wisely invested time on that same field of study. I'm guessing you can also spot the one in line who is most likely to use more than one method of purchase.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 1, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Many of us seek refuge in the tool and machine department. Do you remember when they had a couple of chairs in the dress department just for us?


The good old days.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 1, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I, too, have wisely invested time on that same field of study. I'm guessing you can also spot the one in line who is most likely to use more than one method of purchase.


Yes, you're right. All of their items have been tallied up, the shopper behind has got all of his/her goods on the conveyor belt, the cashier looks at them, and then .... only then ... do they start to rummage through their purse/pocket for their money.


----------



## charry (Nov 1, 2021)

Sadly not/anymore since his stroke..he stays in the car..and I just whiz in and out ....


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 1, 2021)

I would much rather go shopping by myself. Hubby is very impatient and everything on my list has to be in the order that the store sells the item. No going back for anything. 
 I found that I get a little extra time on my own if I give him a cornflake coupon and tell him the sale price. Sometimes the sale and coupon is on 4 boxes but if you bought 5 you can use another coupon , sometimes there is digital coupon involved.  Add in the fact that there are 15 size boxes of cornflakes it takes him awhile to figure out the cost per ounce using all the coupons..
He can't resist a good sale. A situation like this can give me a good 20 minutes to restore my sanity.
We do end up with a lot of cornflakes though.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 1, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> ..... Hubby is very impatient and everything on my list has to be in the order that the store sells the item.* No going back for anything. ....*


Men are (or most are) efficient in nearly everything they do. If you shop systematically you'll_ *never have to go back for anything*_, you'll be finished likety split,  and you'll even find something that wasn't on your list.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 1, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Men are (or most are) efficient in nearly everything they do. If you shop systematically you'll_ *never have to go back for anything*_, you'll be finished likety split,  and you'll even find something that wasn't on your list.


Sometimes you have a certain recipe in mind. You pick up all the ingredients in order and find that the last ingredient is not available. Now you have to go back and get the ingredients for another dish or a substitute ingredient. 
Happens  quite a bit with shortages we have now.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 1, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> *Sometimes you have a certain recipe* in mind. You pick up all the ingredients in order *and find that the last ingredient is not available*. Now *you have to go back and get the ingredients for another dish or a substitute ingredient.*
> Happens  quite a bit with shortages we have now.


Yes, I see what you mean.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 26, 2021)

My grocery shopping I do during the week during the day so the crowds are down and my husband is working. Most of the time when I go shopping my husband declines and would rather sit in the recliner and watch television.


----------



## Ladybug (Dec 19, 2021)

A good part of the time my husband and our dog Darla wait in the car while I run in to get a few things that we need.  Once in a while I will go walk the mall just to get out and relax by myself.   We also order online which makes it so much easier.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 19, 2021)

Nope, not ever again!


----------



## MickeyMoose (Jan 1, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> We ride in the same car.....that's about it.
> 
> A diagram is worth a thousand words;
> 
> View attachment 192305


Should have include Electronics for Me


----------



## katlupe (Jan 2, 2022)

Yes, my bf takes me shopping almost every week. He shops too so we have a system. I shop with my walker and pile stuff on the seat and he pushes the grocery cart. He likes to shop and knows everyone so people stop to talk to him. The only place he annoys me is at the self check-out. I do all the scanning, even his stuff. At times he will try to tell me what to do and interrupt my routine. By that time, I am getting grumpy because I have been on my feet too long. So best he stay quiet.


----------



## Mandee (Jan 2, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Well, My wonderful husband passed away but he would take me places but sit in the truck to wait for me while I shopped.
> 
> This is funny!  one day He waited outside Walgrens, in the truck, while i ran in to grab a few things.
> Cowboy  hat, white Dodge pick-up.  Other men did the same while their wives shopped.
> ...


I do hope you managed to get out before your husband or the guys wife saw you, could have been a bit 
awkward (not to mention embarrassing) explaining to them.


----------



## ronaldj (Jan 2, 2022)

most stores no, grocery mostly together. The other day we were at a mall and she wanted to go to Macy's, I walked into a hoppy shop and was looking around. the owner came over and asked if she could help."...."No, I am just looking around, my wife is at macy's." I am sure that is not what she wanted to hear. Then I texted my wife and said take your time, I am in the car with my book.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 2, 2022)

Reading this brought back memories from the past. Years ago my husband and I would go to the supermarket. He insisted on wheeling the cart. As we would be shopping he was never in the same aisle that I was, so I would have to carry the groceries until I could find him with the cart.  Luckily they started that you could shop from home and they would deliver the groceries and if you bought a certain item they would deliver the groceries free of charge. I loved it.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 2, 2022)

I do the grocery shopping, and most of the other household shopping, though Ron would be be happy to come with me if I asked him to.

We shop together for larger household items (we bought a new area rug for the den right before Thanksgiving) Sometimes we do that in person and sometimes we sit together at the computer and order online.

I do 90% of the Christmas/birthday shopping for our blended family, though larger ticket items we discuss first before purchase.

There are times I’ll ask him to drive me to a store and drop me off, usually because I don’t want to spend time parking etc. so he’ll drop me off, go park and amuse himself scrolling through social media and various car and motorbike sites (he’s such a gear head lol.) I text him when I’m checking out and he’ll pull up about the time I walking out the store.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 2, 2022)

we simply can not go together... he drives me nuts 
every grocery trip he kept adding stuff in cart we did not need or use. asked him what is his plan he said "i don't know "
I shop with meals in mind .... 
he throws stuff in cart like he is making one of those surprise baskets on the cooking competition shows no plan... no theme... just odd items see if you can put them together.

another downfall is his inability to stop buying in meat department 
we had 3 days before vacation one time I had those days planned....... he had stopped by store evidently having some sort of meat sale he had 7 days worth of meats for dinners  ... not a big thing i had to freeze most of it.... 
he dislikes freezing says it makes it taste funny ..... told him THINK or are we eating 7 plus days of meat before going on road trip and vacation....cause indigestion and meat sweats  was not what i was planning to spend my vacation on ...... 

 for awhile he was good about asking how many dinners etc are we looking at if he went to store...
 but in a few months back to him bringing in bags mostly meat and odd item i can incorporate ...... i wish he would not even go in alone let alone with me.


----------



## bingo (Jan 2, 2022)

my husband  takes too long to make a decision...even over simple things...so...no


----------

